# 19 day old boys - what will they look like?



## mcdougal7 (Mar 3, 2013)

These are the 5 boys of the litter. Can anyone tell what they will look like as adults?

boy 1














boy 2 - What color?














boy 3














boy 4 - What color?








boy 5 - What color?


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok: 1 is a rex I believe, 2 I don't really know, 3 is a dumbo and probably a rex, 4 is a standard ear, standard coat, 4 is a rex, not sure about ears. 

Sorry I can't help on colours--they've always confused me a bit lol!


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Boy 1:rex,standard ear
Boy2:blue,velveteen(poor rex coat),standard ear
Boy3:dumbo,hairless(i looks)
Boy4:dumbo,blue,standard coat
Boy5:dumbo,velveteen or rex coat,i dont know the color maybe beige

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

I ment Boy1:is dumbo ear i think i cant tell that well

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdougal7 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks, all. I'm just trying to figure out which ones I will keep. I want all of them!


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Urwelcs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Awww I want the cute little dumbo fuzzy hairless! He is sooooooooooo cute!!! I wish I wasn't on the opposite side of the US.


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

They will look COMPLETELY ADORABLE AND SQUISKY! That's what they'll look like!


----------

